# I think ill take a nap...*too cute*



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Here is my little man having a little nap


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

What a little sweetie, so cute!


----------



## Tacha_Jaimin (Nov 18, 2005)

Sooooo sweet :roll:


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

OMG i saw you thread i keepforgeting to post there congrads on him hes SUPER !!! ADORABLE I WANT HIM !! you finally have him !! YAHHHHH :wave: :lol:  
adorable pics i love when they sleep


----------



## berenicevlz (Nov 19, 2005)

He looks so cute!  Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm so in :love7: with Milo he is so adorable not to mention he looks like the spittin image of my Poco look here


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh Sandra those are such sweet pictures  He is just adorable!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Awwwwww ..... shhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Jessie (Dec 4, 2005)

he is so perfect


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh I am so in love....

I love those sleepy baby pics


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

silanol said:


> i dont think he is a very good example of the breed



Are you looking at the same picture as us????
Milo is a lovely example of a long coat Chihuahua.


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

He is absolutely adorable!! You just want to kiss him all over. :lol:


----------



## silanol (Dec 17, 2005)

There are so many niser chihuahus here. Yours are nice rubyfox


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

silanol said:


> There are so many niser chihuahus here. Yours are nice rubyfox



If you came to stir trouble you can disappear back to where u came from! This is a friendly forum!



Sandra, he is perfect!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

silanol said:


> and who r you?????? Ya dog is super ugly it dont evan look like a chihuhua why dont you jin a forum for crossed dogs!!!!!!!



:lol: :lol: :lol: Am i bothered! Nice try! You must be bored! 


Stop spoiling Sandra's thread!


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

Sandra your wee puppy is ADORABLE! thanks for sharing those lovely pics with those of us who appreciate them x
and Silano go back under the stone you crawled out from and stop trying to cause trouble. :evil:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

silanol said:


> There are so many niser chihuahus here. Yours are nice rubyfox


make one more ignornat comment and your gone :wave:


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

Nicely said KB mamma!
such a shame when this happens on here.... :roll:


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

sorry, was getting a little mad with a certain someone...i know we shouldn't bite because thats what they want.... :roll:


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Excuse me to whoever said my Milo isnt a good example of his breed, he is perfect in everyway

And if all you have to do with your time, is come on here and make nasty comments, then your just jealous and sad! get a life

Thanks to everyone for the lovely comments!
were just off to bed now, so Milo says 'goodnight'


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Goodnight Sandra, Rachel and Milo xxxx


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

this person was banned by the look of it and then came back under another name....all the posts by them have been deleted now i think..
take no notice sandra although i know its hard not to react sometimes! :roll:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Sandra... he is perfect.
If you ever get tired of him, send him right over! :lol:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

yes I deleted the nasty threads, sorry that had to happen, MILO is perfect!!


----------



## littleweed (Nov 21, 2005)

Sandra,
That close up of him is soooo sweet! I love his little face, and the white on his chin is to die for!!!! :love7: Wish I was nearer so I could smooch on him!!!! :lol: :lol: You can do it for all of us!!!!


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

I love the second to last pic! That's how I spend alot of my time too...sitting back adoring my little baby! Hee!!! Sandra, he is so perfect! 
chiscrochetcrazy...you're right...Poco and Milo could be brothers they do look alot alike!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

He is too cute


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

The person who caused trouble was obviously just very immature and came here under the strict rule they were going to cause trouble, so thanks to the mod(s) who took action 
Ive only had him 2 days and was very shocked that someone had said he was a bad example of a chihuahua. He is perfect, and that even shines through the photos!

His personality has totally come out within the past 2 days and hes definately a mischievious little man! :lol: 
Hes perfect, were so happy, and so is he! Hes settled very well

Thanks for all the lovely comments xxx


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

jodiebradbury said:


> very cute sandra, did you manage to find out his weight yet?


oooh no not yet, when i go to the vets..ill see if they can weigh him


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

New ones of him snoozing:


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

He gets cuter by the minute!


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

awwwwwwwwwwwww sandra he is so cute!!!!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

OH MY GOD!!!!! 
I would LOVE a cuddle! he is just perfection! i'm really jealous now! :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww more piccys he is soooo cute keep them coming sandra!!!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

lol thanks 

If you think hes adorable in pics, you should see what hes like in real life  

Ill take some more pics tomorrow morning xxx


----------



## runagottickled (Aug 30, 2005)

i get sooo jealous for the countless hours that tila naps during the day!!! it seems like every hour that shes awake, she naps for 2 hours!!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

lol yeah same here, Milo is allllways sleeping ZzZzZzZ :lol: 

In fact, hes sleeping rignt now


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

OH MY GOD, I just love him to death! Especially that pic where you can see a closeup of his little furry toes!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

TareG said:


> OH MY GOD, I just love him to death! Especially that pic where you can see a closeup of his little furry toes!


Sounds like someone loves him just as much as i do  (if thats possible)


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

Sandra1961 said:


> TareG said:
> 
> 
> > OH MY GOD, I just love him to death! Especially that pic where you can see a closeup of his little furry toes!
> ...


hehe, I think I may!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey Halle

Milo here, can i just say that your irresistable 
Maybe me and you should....take a walk somewhere and talk (or for us....woof!)

Let me know, sweet thang


----------



## Crazy_Chihuahuas (Nov 5, 2005)

*HELLO*

Hello Sandra and Milo! Well done you Sandra for getting such a lovely boy. He has a lovely glossy coat. I bet he's really playful! Will you get him snipped or is it too early to tell? Long coats are my fave - soo pretty!

WELL DONE DARLING! 

HERE IS A PHOTO OF ONE OF MY CHI SISTERS - THIS IS PERRITA:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

awww wow how adorable is she!!!

Im not sure about getting him snipped, its the best thing for him i suppose, but i dont like the thought of my ickle baby going through that stress and operation!
Hes only tiny and 8weeks old, i dont want to think about it right now lol :lol:


----------



## Crazy_Chihuahuas (Nov 5, 2005)

*LOL!!!!!!!!!*

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!! O.K. my darling - fair enough!!!!!!  He is the CUTEST baby!!! :lol:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Hehe thanks 

Were so lucky to have him, hes so mischievious, but all he does is look at us in that way they do, and he could get away with anything


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Tacha_Jaimin said:


> Sooooo sweet :roll:


Hey...are those rolling eyes there for a reason?  lol


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Hes CUte!!!


----------

